# Confessions - Your strange eating habits



## applecruncher (Apr 12, 2015)

I sometimes put a glob of mayonnaise on a slice of pizza.

I also like to dip French fries in mayonnaise (or tartar sauce).  Once in a restaurant some people saw me doing this and told me it’s very European – specifically Belgian.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh do we really have to confess , well here I go, hubby thinks I'm strange but he married me !!!
I like peanut butter on toast topped with fresh sliced tomato...


----------



## Rob (Apr 14, 2015)

In my local pub they do several unconventional meals which I really like, they must be popular else they wouldn't do them. I've eaten them myself for years ...

Fish finger sandwiches
Veal, ham and egg pie liberally smeared with Heinz salad cream and baked beans
and my absolute favourite ... chip, bacon and baked bean butties


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I sometimes put a glob of mayonnaise on a slice of pizza.
> 
> I also like to dip French fries in mayonnaise (or tartar sauce).  Once in a restaurant some people saw me doing this and told me it’s very European – specifically Belgian.



Yes, in France and Belgium they dip the fries in mayo.  Yummy!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2015)

My step-dad use to dip French fries in vinegar. Got me doing it now. I also like to dip my pizza in a garlic sauce or in ranch dressing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

I can't think of anything I eat that would be considered really weird, although my DH thinks Americans have weird eating habits and doesn't understand the need to put cheese on so many perfectly good foods like vegetables.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 14, 2015)

I guess that would mean he might wonder about eating cheese and fruit? If I have it I like to have yogurt with everything, especially spicy food.  I even add apple sauce to plain yogurt for a snack.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I guess that would mean he might wonder about eating cheese and fruit? If I have it I like to have yogurt with everything, especially spicy food.  I even add apple sauce to plain yogurt for a snack.



No, he means melting cheese on cauliflower, and cheese that is melted on or in so many, many dishes, tons of cheese on pizzas.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 14, 2015)

he don't know what he's missin'   LOL  - no mac'n cheese for him...... next!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 14, 2015)

Rob said:


> In my local pub they do several unconventional meals which I really like, they must be popular else they wouldn't do them. I've eaten them myself for years ...
> 
> Fish finger sandwiches
> Veal, ham and egg pie liberally smeared with Heinz salad cream and baked beans
> and my absolute favourite ... chip, bacon and baked bean butties



Ahhh,ya can`t fool me,Rob! Fish don`t have fingers....


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

Cookie said:


> he don't know what he's missin'   LOL  - no mac'n cheese for him...... next!



He would find mac and cheese torture.  He is not a fan of cheese but on our visits to see my family in the US he knows he'll have at least two pizza nights, and he'll eat two slices and lots of salad.  I love cheese but keep it to a minimum due to calories.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I can't think of anything I eat that would be considered really weird, although my DH thinks Americans have weird eating habits and doesn't understand the need to put cheese on so many perfectly good foods like vegetables.



I’m with your DH. I like cheese on a few things, but some people seem to want to smother foods (especially vegetables) with cheese. Stop!! Enough with the cheese!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 14, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I’m with your DH.  I like cheese on a few things, but some people seem to want to smother foods (especially vegetables) with cheese.  Enough!!



I know.  As much as I like cheese why do vegetables have to be drowned in it - to cover the taste of vegetables?  Eating out in the US can be a real pain as we've been to many places where there is nothing on the menu he will eat.  It's either cheesy or creamy and he also tries to keep meat to a minimum.


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 14, 2015)

*I love plain white rice.  When I make a pot of it to go with something else; I have to resist just eating spoonfuls when I walk by the pot.  If I am not careful I can nibble quite a bit of it that way. *


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2015)

It's all good. If a person has no taste for something, fine. If a person enjoys what another may think is "weird" that's ok, too. Food Police- go home!. I had a co-worker go pale with horror when I added sliced tomatoes to my bagel with cream cheese in the cafe one morning. Pul-eeze!


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2015)

I like Alfredo  cheese sauce over steamed Brussels sprouts.  Same with broccoli and/or cauliflower.

(I steam the veggies out in the garage. Saves me buying a lot of Fabreeze.)


----------

